# Meeee



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Me on Halloween


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Excuse the forwardness but Oh my days







Even super attractive people get DP







God bless us all lol.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

ooohhh, sweeeet


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Aww why thank you very much


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pretty lady ^.^ Were you a pirate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Pretty lady ^.^ Were you a pirate?


I was














ARRRRRRGGGGGG!!!!


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Damn girl, you pull it off!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Damn girl, you pull it off!


Haha thanks. That is the pg version of that outfit. It goes with underwear that are hot pink and black stripped with a skull on the butt. It also has thigh high hot pink stockings with crossbones that look like laces and bows at the very top. They are supposed to look like boots. So yeah, I didn't think going trick or treating with my kids with my butt hanging out would be good. Though I am told that one time when I got really drunk I put the entire outfit on and danced on a table or something. I wouldn't put that past me honestly lol.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Haha thanks. That is the pg version of that outfit. It actually is sort of fetish wear. It goes with underwear that are hot pink and black stripped with a skull on the butt. It also has thigh high hot pink stockings with crossbones that look like laces and bows at the very top. They are supposed to look like boots. So yeah, I didn't think going trick or treating with my kids with my butt hanging out would be good. Though I am told that one time when I got really drunk I put the entire outfit on and danced on a table or something. I wouldn't put that past me honestly lol.
> 
> http://http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B002HTTOYU/ref=dp_image_0?ie=UTF8&n=1036592&s=apparel
> ]http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/images/B002HTTOYU/ref=dp_otherviews_3?ie=UTF8&s=apparel&img=3


Lmao,very nice


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

HOTTIE!!







Look how many views you are getting!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> HOTTIE!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why thank you, you aren't so bad looking yourself







I'm getting a lot of views? I didn't even notice lol.


----------



## RenZimE (Feb 10, 2010)

Here, have a comment from me - thats at least one view you can vouch for









Also bare in mind that Google, Yahoo and Bing are always "viewing" topics 24/7 and so I'd imagine a fair few of your views are from them alone. Not that you dont deserve the 200+ views you've got, cos lets face it.. You're hotter than most of the girls I know







(Okay.. I think I escaped digging myself into a hole with that one







)


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

That outfit kinda reminds me of an Oktoberfest bar maid. Do you have any fraulein in you? lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 25, 2010)

flat said:


> That outfit kinda reminds me of an Oktoberfest bar maid. Do you have any fraulein in you? lol


Actually, yes. I am german.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Me too


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

waaaaas ? seit wann denn das?


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

FoXS said:


> waaaaas ? seit wann denn das?


Since birth. My great grandma immigrated from Germany during WW2. Her name was Olga and I look just like her.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey I was gunna comment on your picture earlier but my hands were too busy to type


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hey I was gunna comment on your picture earlier but my hands were too busy to type


Lies, you are typing with one hand.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2010)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hey I was gunna comment on your picture earlier but my hands were too busy to type


I wish there was a "blush" icon.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

tinyfairypeople said:


> Since birth. My great grandma immigrated from Germany during WW2. Her name was Olga and I look just like her.


Whoaah..I have no idea what that says..but that's cool that you look like her.This thread is gettin heated too!lol 
My favorite substitute for the blush icon --> ^.^ lol


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2010)

Minerva8979 said:


> Whoaah..I have no idea what that says..but that's cool that you look like her.This thread is gettin heated too!lol
> My favorite substitute for the blush icon --> ^.^ lol


If you were referring to this "waaaaas ? seit wann denn das?" It translates to "what? Since when?". I just answered back in English.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Hey I was gunna comment on your picture earlier but my hands were too busy to type


i think you meant your thumb and pointer finger were to busy to type!


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> i think you meant your thumb and pointer finger were to busy to type!


I'm still kind of socially retarded and need things spelled out to me. Are you insulting the size of his penis here?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> I'm still kind of socially retarded and need things spelled out to me. Are you insulting the size of his penis here?


ha ha ha, yeah.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Tommygunz said:


> ha ha ha, yeah.


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

dreamingoflife said:


>


To quote The Ladies Man on SNL "Medically speaking, just how dinky is your wang?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

tinyfairypeople said:


> To quote The Ladies Man on SNL "Medically speaking, just how dinky is your wang?


hahahahaha, i think i'm gonna have to make that my facebook status or something!!!


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> hahahahaha, i think i'm gonna have to make that my facebook status or something!!!


I wish I could find the video of that on youtube. I have it on VHS. It was the Helen Hunt Christmas episode in 1997. It was hillarious. Just imagine it with the Leon Phelps lisp rotflol.


----------

